# Những cách làm sạch nhà cực hiệu quả không phải ai cũng biết



## ngathien (6/10/21)

Những cách làm sạch nhà cực hiệu quả không phải ai cũng biết Có thể bạn là người khá "trung thành" với một số nhãn hiệu tẩy rửa để hỗ trợ bạn hoàn thành công việc dọn dẹp nhà. Tuy nhiên, có khá nhiều cách thú vị giúp bạn nhanh chóng làm sạch tổ ấm căn hộ belleza cho thuê mà bạn chưa hề hay biết. 1. Làm sạch đáy nồi bị cháy Chà sạch nồi bị cháy là công việc không ai muốn làm. Bạn không cần phải dùng đến vật sắc cứng để làm sạch khiến đáy nồi, chảo bị xước. Hãy xả nước nóng thật mạnh và ngâm một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Tiếp tục xả nước nóng một lần nữa. Cuối cùng bạn chỉ cần dùng giẻ để chà nhẹ với dung dịch nước rửa chén thông thường. Kết quả chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn bất ngờ. 2. Làm sạch gương bị mờ Khi lớp kính cửa sổ hay gương bị mờ, bạn cho thuê căn hộ belleza thường dùng khăn giấy và nước kính để lau. Cách này hơi truyền thống. Bạn có thể sử dụng cách mới hơn và hiệu quả hơn, đó là dùng túi lọc cà phê để chà nhẹ lên lớp kính và lau lại bằng giẻ. 3. Làm sạch bảng phấn Bảng phấn không chỉ xuất hiện trong lớp học mà có thể trở thành điểm nhấn trong bất kỳ không gian nào của nhà bạn. Để làm sạch bụi phấn, bạn có thể dùng khăn lau của trẻ em để trong tủ thật lạnh và lau sạch bảng. 4. Làm sạch bảng viết Với những bảng viết bằng bút, bạn có thẻ làm sạch bằng keo xịt tóc. Chúng được phun nhẹ lên bảng và dùng một chút nước xà phòng thấm vào giẻ để loại bỏ vết bẩn nhanh chóng và hiệu quả. 5. Làm sạch đồ cắm trại Dùng chút rượu vodka trộn với một chút tinh dầu để có một ly "cocktail" hoàn hảo cho việc làm sạch các dụng cụ cắm trại. 6. Bảo vệ đồ đạc bằng kem chống nắng Bạn có thể biết kem chống nắng giúp vệ làn da của mọi người trong gia đình bạn với tia cực tím. Nhưng bạn lại có thể chưa biết kem chống nắng có thể loại bỏ các vết bẩn trên quần áo và bề mặt khác. Chà mạnh lớp kem chống nắng vào những vết bẩn, để một thời gian ngắn và chà lại bằng nước sạch để loại bỏ vĩnh viễn vết bẩn. 7. Làm sạch vết dầu Vết dầu mỡ bám trên quần áo hay nội thất có thẻ được làm sạch một cách triệt để bằng cách trộn hỗn hợp bột trẻ em và xà phòng rửa chén, sau đó chà mạnh hỗn hợp này để loại bỏ nhanh chóng vết dầu mỡ. 8. Xử lý vết bẩn đồ ăn trên quần áo Những bữa sáng vội vàng sẽ khiến vết bẩn đồ ăn bám trên áo. Bạn vội vàng vứt chúng vào máy giặc. Tuy nhiên, hãy xử lý trước bằng cách chà phấn trắng vào vết bẩn. Phấn sẽ hấp thụ dầu mỡ giúp việc giặt được hiệu quả hơn. 9. Loại bỏ gỉ sét Bên cạnh việc làm nên vị thơm ngon, bùi ngậy của món bánh sandwich, gà tây, mayonnaise còn có thể giúp bạn làm sạch, loại bỏ gỉ sét trong bồn sứ hay bồn rửa chén. Chỉ cần một chút mayo phết lên vết bẩn, giữ trong khoảng vài phút, dùng giẻ chà nhiều lần để khu vực được lau sáng bóng. 10. Làm sạch sàn gỗ Dầu thực vật sẽ khiến món bánh quy ngon hơn. Tuy nhiên, chúng còn có thể làm sạch sàn gỗ. Trộn hỗn hợp dầu thực vật với giấm và cho vào bình xịt, phun lên sàn và lau sạch dung dịch bằng cây lau bụi hoặc miếng vải sạch để cảm nhận được sự khác biệt. 11. Làm sạch kính phòng tắm Kính phòng tắm vì nhiều lý do thường bị dính nhiều vết bẩn cùng hơi nước, bụi bặm. Làm sạch kính bằng cách hỗn hợp nước pha xà phòng. 12. Làm bóng đồ gỗ Mayonnaise còn có thể làm sáng bóng đồ gỗ một cách nhanh chóng khi bạn phết một lớp mỏng lên bề mặt gỗ và dùng vải mềm chà đi chà lại nhiều lần. 13. Làm sạch máy giặt Loại bỏ mùi ẩm mốc trong máy giặc bằng cách chạy một chu kỳ bằng nước súc miệng. Cách khử trùng này giúp máy giặt loại bỏ vi khuẩn một cách triệt để. 14. Làm sạch thìa dĩa Thìa dĩa dễ dàng được làm sạch bằng bột bắp. Bạn cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7 có thể dùng bột bắp trộn với chút nước và cho thìa vào ngâm. Một vài phút sau có thể chà xát nhiều lần trước khi rửa lại bằng nước và cảm nhận bề mặt sáng bóng như mới.


----------

